# Can some one explain Foreign seats under the Technical Assistance Program?



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

* Foreign Students seats under technical assistance program* There will be a total 72 seats. The applicants seeking admission to a medical college should submit their applications through their own government /embassies to the Government of Pakistan (Economic Affairs Division, Islamabad). The names of selectees from foreign students for medical college shall be communicated to the college concerned directly by the Federal Government under advice to the Government of Punjab, Health Department. Applications from foreign students submitted directly to the Principal or to the Government of Punjab shall not be entertained.


*Sr. No * *Category* *KEMC* *NMC* *QMC* *PMC * *RMC* *AIMC* *FJMC* *TOTAL* *1* *Open Merits seats* 171 159 159 159 159 169 135* 1111 *2* *RESERVED SEATS* *i.* *Disabled students seats* 1 2 2 2 2 2 1 12 *ii. * *FATA seats** * 
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 7 *iii.* *Defence Forces Personnel Children seats* - 2 2 2 2 6 14 *iv.* *Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Northern Area seats* 0 4 4 4 4 0 12 28 *v.* *Reciprocal seats* 2 3 2 2 2 2 2 15 *vi.* *Foreign Students seats Under Technical Assistance programme*** * *5* *10* *11* *10* *10* *5* *21* *72 * * *vii.* *Foreign students seats on Self-finance basis * 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 28 - - - - *Total Seats of category (i-viii)* 13 26 26 25 25 14 47 176 *Grand Total* 184 185 185 184 184 183 182 1287

*How come their are only 15 seats in total then in the merit list.*


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Hey Cooldude89, as you might have noticed that different number of seats are alloted under each separate college; it depends (1) where students are applying, (2) how many students are applying at that college, and (3) how many seats are available for that college...

FOR EXAMPLE>>> NMC seems to have ten (10) seats while AIMC has only five (5) seats for foreigners under PTAP, SO if *more* students are applying at AIMC and *less* at NMC, the seats are not going to be filled in NMC (there will be more empty seats) and there might be a number of seats left empty at AIMC as well since students might not be competitive enough to get admitted to AIMC....so depending on the above equation only 15 people came through and there might be other cases too but this is the main reason for such low number and maybe with time these seats will be filled in as well...as people in the near end will be willing to go to other college that might are not among their top choice.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> *How come their are only 15 seats in total then in the merit list.*


A certain number of seats are also reserved for students from certain specific areas of Pakistan and from certain Middle Eastern countries where students might not have the opportunity to study medicine for some reason or another. They don't want to just give _all_ these seats to kids from the West, as the original intent is to provide *technical assistance* to less privileged individuals as well.


----------

